# looking for rear window channel



## 1971lemanssport (Jun 2, 2019)

Have a71 lemans sort. That had typical rot with vinyl top ..most metal is still there just need corners and a bit of the top and bottom runs..anybody got decent sections for sale?


----------



## Tripower64 (Jun 28, 2019)

Check out Belden Speed and Engineering. Email: [email protected]

I purchased several new channels for my car from them. They fit great and were as described.


----------

